# BeP and Super Be at 7 weeks



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2016)

a bit over a week to go for these young ladies... 

View attachment IMG_1425a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1423a.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2016)

Man thats sweet.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 22, 2016)

Thats Supper Sweet :bongin:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2016)

Thats makes my lungs water. Yum yum


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh, just beautiful!


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2016)

Good stuff....Enjoy.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 27, 2016)

agreed, top shot is sweet looking:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2016)

thanks for all the kudos. it is some very nice smoke. i have a pic on here of one of the buds after a trim. stunningly purple. 

View attachment IMG_1018.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> thanks for all the kudos. it is some very nice smoke. i have a pic on here of one of the buds after a trim. stunningly purple.




Thats Nice Of :aok:


----------



## zem (Nov 28, 2016)

:ccc: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM


----------

